# What GPS do you recommend?



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Looking at something in the $100-150 range.

Don't have one so wondering what members recommend.

Looking to maybe pick one up during Boxing Day sales.

Thanks,

Anthony


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd go tomtom; I have a garmin and it has crappy routing.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Tomtom 100% Anthony


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

I would go with Garmin. I have both Garmin and TOmtom, and I swear who ever make tomtom map can't tell the different between short road and dead end. Tomtom map is all mess up and they actually take longer road, even I upgrade it up to date map. Garmin is great, never have problem with road and direction local or out of town or in the US. Everytime I use Tomtom I always get piss with it.


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

Different strokes for different folks I guess. I've been routed by Garmin, to make a left turn, on an incredibly busy intersection. It totally miscalculates and underestimates time between different places, and often chooses very long routes between destinations. I don't have experience w/ TomTom but have heard good things from those around me who use it.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Tomtom does that sometimes but from what i have seen and hear i would go with tomtom, my is a tomtom and love it


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

i like garmin, but i like my GPS for the bush.. and therefore our gps is about a 700 dollar unit.


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

actualy a magellan i like alot never has it turned me down a dead end i used mine for trucking . Maestro tom tom and garmin u pay alot just for the name where magellan u pay for quality


----------



## veng68 (Apr 30, 2010)

So of the Garmin units have life time map upgrades.

Cheers,
Vic


----------



## veng68 (Apr 30, 2010)

Checking FS website TomTom also has some units that offer life time map upgrades.

These units (Garmin & TomTom) cost around ~$240 though.

Cheers,
Vic


----------



## veng68 (Apr 30, 2010)

My bad......... looking over the FS site............ they have them as low at $109 with lifetime maps.

Cheers,
Vic


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

I've been using my Garmin for the past 3 years. I would still buy another one.

If you want the widescreen, bluetooth, traffic reports etc. it all adds up. But I consider lifetime free map updates a must have option if you intend to keep your GPS for more than a few years. My gps wants $92 for lifetime upgrades - might as well just buy a new one.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I have a Garmin and like it a lot BUT to upgrade the maps is 1 time $75 or $125 for life, I hear Tomtom's upgrades are free, not sure of quality with TT though. sometimes free offers are a gimic for sales. I understand they work well though as does my Garmin.


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

I like my Tom Tom. I  have no experience with Garmin , but they are an old name in electronic navigation so their units should be every bit as good.
Tom Tom offers free lifetime map upgrades on their high end units, but most only give one free update if a new map comes out one month after registering your unit.
Search out Tom Tom and Garmin reviews Anthony , you can't go wrong with units from either of them. Check out features of both and go for what suits your needs.


----------



## oscar (Apr 21, 2010)

anything but magellan


----------



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

Tom Tom all the way! Love my Tom Tom Evan took it to California with me and found all the cool places and alerted me to stay away from certain areas! I would be lost without it lol


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I've tested a number of them at work, but I'd have to say my personal preference is TomTom.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Tomtom and Garmin both have their own "styles." You'll know what I mean once you play with them. I've had both and I personally prefer Garmin. Also, they've been selling models for a little more that provides lifetime maps. So if you want to keep your unit for a few years, I suggest buying the models that include lifetime maps. Alot of people have been using GPS on their blackberries and iphones as have I. They will do in a jam but they don't come close to a real GPS unit for ease of use as well as features. They really are indispensable on road trips especially in the states that have a million junctions. I've recently purchased a Garmin 1490LMT for my wife for Xmas, hope she's gonna like it!


----------



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

I love my tomtom with IQ routes. Steers you clear of most of the major stuff if you update regularly, (which btw is free) Used mine all over Canada and haven't had any issues


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

jack fm says tomtom


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for the input. 

Any models on special for Boxing Day that you feel is worth considering?


----------



## KBS1664 (Nov 9, 2010)

I have tomtom and I bought my sister a garmin last year as a gift. I thought my tomtom was good until I tried hers. Way faster, so much easier to navigate, and the maps/menus are much easier to read. It's overall a much better GPS. It has afeature that shuts off when the car is turned off which is nice. The tomtom has an alarm that goes off everytime you approach a dangerous intersection. It's more of a hazard than a safety feature. Gives me a heart attack every time and there's no way to turn it off.

I've also used magellan, it use to be in my company truck. It was ok. I liked it more than my tomtom but the garmin is better than both.


----------



## Fish Whisper (Apr 22, 2010)

I had a basic 3" garmin, luved it.
I have a Mejellan now its okay... but the routing calcuation was faster on the cheaper gramin.

The are setting to not do u-turns and avoiding highway on all units, and they all cause some problems like longer route given.


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

I have an etrex legend....got it for free..used. I get it wet and fall on it..seems to work. Can't compare to any other handhelds. I would say the etrex is quite waterproof


----------

